# Best Universtities?



## ibanez

Hi all,

Could you all please provide names of the Top 3 universities in the whole of Australia for the following academic programs:

1- Engineering (preferably Electrical, Instrumentation & Control Systems)
2- MBA

Thanks in advance .........


----------



## ibanez

Ok forget the Top 3, How about some good Universities with Engineering and MBA academics?

Cheers!


----------



## ramzero

ibanez said:


> Ok forget the Top 3, How about some good Universities with Engineering and MBA academics?
> 
> Cheers!


As far I search more or less education fee is almost same of all universities. Who have good reputation in market are little higher than other universities. Now depend on your budget and location where you want to study.

You can find some good universities name on this website
australian-universitiesdotcom

I can't post website link right now, I hope you will understand what I mean


----------



## Dexter

As for engineering I would turn towards technical unis such as UTS.

As for MBA... almost everyone offers it and I don't think it is easy to determine who would be the best choice. Some of the top universities in Australia:

Australian National University Canberra
University of Sydney
University of Melbourne
University of QLD
Monash University
University of NSW


----------



## ibanez

Thanks for responding, Ramzero n Dexter.
For instance, I wanna go to Australian National Uni Canberra, how are the job prospects for Engineers there? I wont be a full time student. I will WORK full-time and uni part-time. Do they have flexible class schedules such as evening/weekend classes?
Cheers!


----------



## Dexter

I am sure that there are part time and evening courses at each of the unis that I listed. Some of the courses would also be offered as distance education. 

As for work for engineers... Australia is probably not the best place for engineers and I guess many of them decide to migrate after completion of their studies. It doesn't mean there is none but there are other jobs that might be popular in this country. 

MBA is good but only when you already have some business experience. I have had sales experience for over 6 years and have been a manager for nearly 2 years. For me MBA makes sense. There are plenty of overseas students who decide to take on the course and then end up unemployed doing some simple jobs like taxi driving.


----------



## ibanez

Wow ........ I think you are probably the first person to say that Australia is not a good place for Engineers as such.
I have heard a lot about the boom in Mining industry in Australia and there is skill shortage too. What do you think about that? I have always thought that they need a lot of Engineers to overcome the imminent shortage of manpower?
I had a completely different impression until you brought this to my attention. Kindly talk a bit more on this.
MBA surely is a good option and I think of pursuing it as well but the only problem is that my bachelors is in Engineering and if I want to go for MBA it would require an extra year or so in the beginning to complete all the prerequisites which would prolong the academic curriculum. I am not sure at the moment about that, still in the thought process.
Thanks


----------



## connaust

If you are an international student you can only work part time (vacation full time), study full time and university is very expensive, but you can get a 2 year post grad work too. Engineering is on the skilled occupation list for immigration, and remember TAFE vocational pathways are cheaper.

For lots of info see MyFuture Career & Study Resources and Australian government's official Study in Australia website.


----------



## Dexter

> I have heard a lot about the boom in Mining industry in Australia and there is skill shortage too.


Booming in mining industry and jobs for engineers are two different things. Mining industry obviously requires some engineers but it is more skilled, experienced miners who are in demand. Australia usually imports technology and electronics from Asia and therefore, many engineers from here migrate to Europe, Singapore, Hong Kong and other Asian countries. I speak this from my own experience although I am not an engineers. I have met quite a few immigrants here who came as engineers and they did not get the position they expected. Therefore, they decided to leave the country.

What sort of engineer would you like to be?

MBA is good only if you have some business experience in Australia (not overseas). Getting MBA only might get you end up like many people who held student visa in this country. Today they do have MBA and they still work in supermarkets or drive taxi since they lack Australian experience and they are overqualified for simple business jobs like customer service or telemarketing.


----------



## ibanez

Hi Dexter/Connaust,

I think the conversation has adopted a totally different direction  ........ let me give you a bit of a background.
I am an Electrical Engineer with 5 years of experience. Approximately 14 months ago I lodged an application for GSM 175 Visa which is still under progress. The reason I initially inquired about part-time classes is because I plan to pursue evening courses and work full-time once I get to Australia on 175. 
*Quoted from 12-28-2011:*
"Thanks for responding, Ramzero n Dexter.
For instance, I wanna go to Australian National Uni Canberra, how are the job prospects for Engineers there? I wont be a full time student. I will WORK full-time and uni part-time. Do they have flexible class schedules such as evening/weekend classes?
Cheers! "
Now ANU was an example, just to know if there are work prospects for Engineers or not in Canberra because ANUs academic program appealed to me?
You guys are Aussies so you must know better.
Regards,
ibanez


----------



## connaust

Canberra is Australia's administrative capital........ not business......

More useful is looking up prospects for electrical engineers in Australia via Electrical Engineers - Job Outlook

University is not so important, more about what you and prospective employers wants. cheers


----------



## Dexter

Electrical engineers can do some jobs for government and their prospects are quite good comparing to other engineering jobs. I understand you want to work full time and study part time - I suppose this is a good choice as long as your visa is unrestricted. Again, you will come to Australia without local experience though and you might face problems with job seeking in the beginning.


----------



## Boboa

Most electricity grids are privatized or about to be sold. So not that much of government anymore. As for the jobs I think there are still plenty of jobs for electrical engineers and the pay is quite good. One of my mates works for city rail as a graduate and allegedly is paid $78K for the first year (inclusive of super).


----------



## ibanez

Dexter, Connaust n Boboa,
Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Well lets see what happens and I hope of getting 175 granted soon ........... 
I am trying to explore and analyze multiple options and be ready for anything which may come my way, you know what I mean right? However, you need to plan optimistically so you don't demoralize yourself.
I really appreciate your continuous feedback as it clarifies a lot of questions in my mind.
Any further suggestions from anyone would be highly appreciated.
Regards,
ibanez


----------



## icekin

In general, the top 2 MBA schools in Australia (in no particular order) are MBS (University of Melbourne) and AGSM (University of New South Wales). Both of these offer a very corporate MBA, which is where most consulting and banking recruit from.

If you have no interest in such a corporate career after your MBA, then you might want to look into other schools, depending on the area of specialization.


----------



## ibanez

Icekin,

Thanks for sharing. I think this is something I was looking for. Good info.
Anything you may know about Engineering?

Cheers!


----------



## icekin

ibanez said:


> Icekin,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I think this is something I was looking for. Good info.
> Anything you may know about Engineering?
> 
> Cheers!


I did my own engineering degree in electronics a few years ago from Swinburne, and this is purely my perspective.

In general, the 'sandstone' universities have the highest brand value in Australia. This does not necessarily mean they offer the best teaching, but the brand does help when it comes to networking with alumni and such. Naturally, the brand means that you pay more for a 'sandstone' university education.

If you are looking for value for money, then the Technology universities are probably the best bet (e.g. UTS, Swinburne, RMIT, QUT etc.) These universities have good reputations in specific areas of engineering, sometimes even better than the sandstone unis.

Other factors to consider are things like location and the careers program etc. I know that Swinburne had strong ties with employers due to their industry based learning program (i.e. internship/co-op) and RMIT has something similar called the sandwich year.

One suggestion would be to ask someone from Engineers Australia about this. They are the official body that provides accreditation for all the engineering academic programs and they would be able to guide you on which universities you should select.


----------



## huggoo

very useful thread. thanks for your perspectives everyone.

Im getting a feeling from this thread that hi-tech electronics industry (embedded systems, chip design etc) in Australia is not as well developed as it is in Europe / Silicon Valley. Do correct me if Im wrong?

Melbourne University and Swinburne seem to be very good, ibanez. But I do not know about the job opportunities there. Probably Sydney is your best bet.


----------



## icekin

huggoo said:


> very useful thread. thanks for your perspectives everyone.
> 
> Im getting a feeling from this thread that hi-tech electronics industry (embedded systems, chip design etc) in Australia is not as well developed as it is in Europe / Silicon Valley. Do correct me if Im wrong?
> 
> Melbourne University and Swinburne seem to be very good, ibanez. But I do not know about the job opportunities there. Probably Sydney is your best bet.


Due to a smaller population, Australia certainly has a smaller total number of jobs in electronics. Several American and European companies have offices based here, and they also do research here, if you are looking to get into development. If working in the cutting edge of electronics is your goal, then by all means, go to the silicon valley.

However, you need to factor in the difficulty of getting a job in the US, with stiff competition from American engineers. There is competition here too, but you can always choose to work in a more remote area where the competition will be much lesser. I am not sure that option exists in the US.


----------



## huggoo

icekin, appreciate your response. Competition is indeed everywhere and it is good to know that there are companies around. Just that i do not see a very optimistic picture on seek.com.au. Swinburne university has a nice link of different electronics companies in oz. i can put it up if people want.


----------



## jimmy carter

These are the best universities of Australia 

1) Australian National University Canberra
2) University of Sydney
3) University of Melbourne


----------



## stevetamer

University of Sydney
University of Melbourne
University of QLD


----------



## JoshHartnett

Harvard University is best university.


----------



## Boboa

NSW has the best universities. 
Sydney university
NSW university
Macquarie University
UTS
Western Sydney University
Wollongong University
Newcastle University
New England University 
All of those are in NSW


----------



## msi

I am at La Trobe and would highly recommend it. Not the most modern facilities but effective teaching.


----------



## garden sheds

Top 3 for MBA:
Melbourne Business School
University of Queensland - Business School
Monash University, Department of Management

Top 3 for Engineering:
Queensland University of Technology [QUT]
Monash University [MONASH]
RMIT University [RMIT]


----------



## nightfury

*Best Uni*

I graduated form the University of Adelaide and I think it is one of the better universities in Australia. I also did a course in Univer. of South Australia and didn't find it challenging in any way.

Also there is the advantage of studying in Adelaide if you intend to stay in Australia as you get the regional points for migration and living cost can be cheaper than other cities. This is from my experience and there may be better choices elsewhere.


----------



## marryjack

I recommended names of the Top 10 universities Melbourne University in engineering, computer sciences.
1)Melbourne
2)ANU
3)Sydney
4)UNSW
5)Queensland
6)Monash
7)QUT
8)RMIT
9)UWA
10)Adelaide


----------



## bradleystacks

I'm not yet familiar with the other schools here in Australia since I'm still new but I heard University of Melbourne is a good school for the courses you've stated.


----------



## hassanm

icekin said:


> I did my own engineering degree in electronics a few years ago from Swinburne, and this is purely my perspective.
> 
> In general, the 'sandstone' universities have the highest brand value in Australia. This does not necessarily mean they offer the best teaching, but the brand does help when it comes to networking with alumni and such. Naturally, the brand means that you pay more for a 'sandstone' university education.
> 
> If you are looking for value for money, then the Technology universities are probably the best bet (e.g. UTS, Swinburne, RMIT, QUT etc.) These universities have good reputations in specific areas of engineering, sometimes even better than the sandstone unis.
> 
> Other factors to consider are things like location and the careers program etc. I know that Swinburne had strong ties with employers due to their industry based learning program (i.e. internship/co-op) and RMIT has something similar called the sandwich year.
> 
> One suggestion would be to ask someone from Engineers Australia about this. They are the official body that provides accreditation for all the engineering academic programs and they would be able to guide you on which universities you should select.


Thanks icekin I find it very important information as I am planning on doing Masters in Networks from Swinburne. I couldn't find Masters in networks in Go8 unis and all technology unis are offering in networks can you please guide me which technology university would be most suitable for networking.


----------



## keirs

I am planning to take masters n deaken university,
And i am not yet so much sure wht course to take and what is useful when i apply job there. Can u help me please..


----------



## stuadams

Depends on what you mean by 'best'. If it's quality of education standards you're after, go to the University of Wollongong. If you're happy to substitute good quality education for having a reputable image, do to the University of Sydney.


----------



## Boboa

Uni of Sydney is probably the top choice, followed by Melbourne/ UNSW/ Macquarie / Wollongong/ UTS.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## precious_chua

hi everyone!

i hope you are all doing fine, but i just have a few questions i wanted to ask:

1. can i work in Australia even if my classes hasn't started yet? i will be taking Grad Cert in Commerce & Masters in Commerce at Charles Sturt Uni. my start date would be on Nov 11 and I am planning to go in Australia by October, maybe before my birthday.

2. i heard that everybody is saying that students can only work 40hrs/FN, what would happen if it is exceeded? do DIAC take this matter seriously?

thanks a lot! i hope someone will reply


----------



## zaid

precious_chua said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i hope you are all doing fine, but i just have a few questions i wanted to ask:
> 
> 1. can i work in Australia even if my classes hasn't started yet? i will be taking Grad Cert in Commerce & Masters in Commerce at Charles Sturt Uni. my start date would be on Nov 11 and I am planning to go in Australia by October, maybe before my birthday.
> 
> 2. i heard that everybody is saying that students can only work 40hrs/FN, what would happen if it is exceeded? do DIAC take this matter seriously?
> 
> thanks a lot! i hope someone will reply


i am also enrolled for grad certificate of commerce leading to mcom my classes also start in november


----------



## bellarovai

*Hope my blog can help*

Hi guys
I am a Brazilian girl that has been living in Australia for the last 5 years, im currently studying (master of marketing) and for one of my subjects i had to create a blog, my blog is about living, working, studying in Australia. I would appreciate if you guys could have a look at it, i hope you enjoy it. 
goingozzy. wordpress. com


----------



## HHanif

Can international students take up half load while studying as full time students?

Because the universities say that it is essential to complete the course within the specified duration and to register in full load.. i have heard otherwise from people who study there and have heard that you can take up half load as it is not an issue..any insight on this?


----------



## nightfury

HHanif said:


> Can international students take up half load while studying as full time students?
> 
> Because the universities say that it is essential to complete the course within the specified duration and to register in full load.. i have heard otherwise from people who study there and have heard that you can take up half load as it is not an issue..any insight on this?


Hi

My understanding is that you have to take at least 75% load each semester if you are an International student. I took 3 subjects instead of 4 in a semester during my masters and had to get approval from the program director for doing so. I don't think the university will let you extend your COE unless you have compelling reasons.

I am not sure about your case and your best bet is to ask some one in the student centre or your course coordinator for advise. Thanks


----------



## Susan Matthew

Don't know about the top universities, but if you are looking forward to the best RTO's, i.e. registered training organizations, then ITAD group is the BEST option in my opinion. I pursued a diploma in Business and now got a very good job offer. You too can benefit from the various such courses offered by the online registered training organization such as: Management, Business, and Healthcare or Engineering and avail the best discount offers this Christmas on the Qualifications, Diplomas and Soft- skills and make the festive season unbelievably awesome.  Visit - Australian Accrediated Courses | ITAD Group


----------



## Susan Matthew

Try it, it works.


----------



## Susan Matthew

Try it, it works.


----------



## connaust

I'd suggest focusing upon skills ad knowledge required for a chosen career then choosing the course. You can spend a lot of money going to a perceived 'top' university, but that may not be enough for you to enter your chosen career.


----------



## MsJadeBenny

For me this here are the top universities in Australia witht he best academic programs.

University of Melbourne	
Australian National University	
University of Sydney

I went to University of Melbourne.


----------



## Vakarian

ANU - Australian National University - my opinion


----------



## Gursimran Kaur

Going back to your original question of the top universities in Australia, I would definitely recommend University of Melbourne as one of them. The other two might be University of Queensland Australia and Australian National University. These also rank in the Top 50 engineering colleges and universities in the world. 

You know, there are various consultancies from whom help can be taken. I had taken mine from Chopras. Maybe you can check them out.


----------



## alice1swan

University of Sydney i think


----------



## bilalali

Hi everyone.

This is Bilal here. I have got full fee waiver at Australian National University for my PhD in Business and Economics. But no funding. 

Now I am going to apply for my visa. I got to know that I have to show my financial capacity of covering living expenses since my fee is already covered so I just need to show that I do have sufficient money to cover my first year living expenses in Australia. 

My uncle has transferred 23 lakhs in my bank account two days ago and I am going to apply for visa in 4 days. But I cannot show ''source of income'' because this is the money which my uncle has given me.

So can anyone please tell me if ''source of income'' is mandatory to be shown?


----------



## JandE

Best universities vary depending on who does the testing.

For example, two different test bodies:

*QS World University Rankings 2014/15*
1	The Australian National University
2	The University of Melbourne
3	The University of Sydney
4	The University of Queensland
5	The University of New South Wales (UNSW Australia)

*Times Higher Education World University Rankings 2015-2016*
1	University of Melbourne
2	Australian National University
3	University of Sydney
4	The University of Queensland
5	Monash University

Australian university information and rankings can be located at: www.studyinaustralia.gov.au


----------



## professions

*Australian University*

*As for engineering top 3 Universities are:*

1) The University of Melbourne

2) The Australian National University

3) The University of New South Wales
*
As for MBA top universities in Australia:*

1) Melbourne Business School

2) AGSM MBA

3) La Trobe Business School


----------



## Piro

It totally depends what you want to study, but more importantly how you spend your time at the uni. Look, best unies in the world usually have a culture and to get that you need to immerse yourself into that culture. Become active in student clubs, join conferences, attend seminars. So check what is happening at the department you want to study, check what extra curricular activities and events they have to offer.


----------



## 218417

this is a generic answer for anyone wanting to know about universities in Australia.
I'm doing my BA with honours and moving on to a masters. I'ts in my opinion, after attending Monash University, Melbourne University and a university not considered to be one of Australia's best - University of new England, that there is no real difference in curriculum or anything really. In fact, I'm liking UNE's subjects a lot more. The only let down is the limited languages, I attended Monash for Korean and Melbourne at the same time for its Russian. However (at least as a citizen) UNE allows you to do your course or a trimester via distance, which is helpful if you have to go live overseas for a year like I did!

However, I'm going to transfer back to Monash for its masters program - I feel like that's where it really shines.

In summary - pick where it suits you for undergraduate, get good grades and transfer somewhere good for postgraduate


----------



## jemtraining

*JEM Management Training*

If you are looking for a good Managnent Training institute then JEM Management Training could be a better option for you.


----------



## newpain01

Can someone recommend any good/affordable universities for Computer Science Master in the Sydney area?


----------



## cheers15

Looking for recommendation for masters by research programmes - business/management/human resources/conflict resolution related Thanks


----------



## 302457

Hey! Has anyone studied at James Cook uni, Cairns?


----------



## taseer

The ranking of the university comes via job absorption rate. The more and more graduates are offered Job soon after completion of a given degree....The higher they rank.
Please check out the universities graduate hiring rate......
By Taseer Subhan
Owner and Founder of
Professional RTO Consultants


----------



## Haded1996

Surely there are opportunities; the question is what are you going to do, getting a job first and then find a university or vice versa.


----------



## aussizzgroup

Australian National University (ANU) is one of the top universities in Australia.


----------



## stroks

msi said:


> I am at La Trobe and would highly recommend it. Not the most modern facilities but effective teaching.


Do you know how is theirs Master of Teaching program?


----------



## juddyalex

I suggest malbourn its best


----------



## erin515

Hi Ibanez,

The top 3 universities for Engineering in Australia are:
1. University of Queensland
2. University of Newcastle
3. University of Melbourne

The top 3 universities for MBA are:
1. University of Melbourne
2. Australian National University
3. University of Adelaide

Source: PostgradAustralia

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Erin


----------



## Catchem

ibanez said:


> 1- Engineering (preferably Electrical, Instrumentation & Control Systems)


I've found the engineering is best suited to Griffith university, Queensland University of Technology in QLD and MIT in Melbourne to be the best program structures I've researched anyway


----------

